# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  St John Murder

## Peter NJ

http://newjersey.news12.com/news/sco...ands-1.7037004

----------


## NHDiane

I missed this story...I sincerely hope his parents get the FBI involved and find justice

----------


## katva

How awful!!!  I was on St. John that day.....

----------


## sbhlvr

OMG that is just terrible. I grew up in the town next door and I think I'll inquire my friends that still live there and in Scotch Plains. We are scheduled to be on STJ on 5/8.

----------

